# Which camera?



## wazuck (24 Jul 2012)

Ok I'm looking at buying my first DSLR. My options are currently canon 1100D with 18-55mm lens or 600D body only. Both on finance so the difference in price won't feel that much different. The 600D would only cost £35 more for the initial purchase then an extra £12 a month for 10months. But it does mean I would have to buy a lens to go with it which I'm sure an eBay bargain could be had on a nice 50mm lens.


----------



## pariahrob (24 Jul 2012)

The 600D is a better body but the real difference is in the lenses.
You are right though. You can pick up a f1.8 50mm canon lens for £50-£60. They look and feel a bit cheap but the glass is very good quality and it produce great results. Much better (but less versatile) than the kit zoom that come with canons.

The other point to think about is size. The 1100D is pretty dinky, so if you have big hands it might not be comfortable for long stretches of time. Not that the 600D is big mind. Best bet is to get to a jessops and try both out and see which feels best in your hand.

Menu systems, functions and controls will be pretty much identical on both bodies.

Hope that helps

Rob


----------



## Greenview (24 Jul 2012)

Have you thought about used cameras? You can get a very good DSLR that is one or two models old for a very good price. If you need store finance then look at camera stores which sell second hand gear: Mifsuds is not too far from where you live.


----------



## wazuck (24 Jul 2012)

Ok thanks. I've got little hands (not a bad thing tho, can work alot easier in smaller tanks) I will try pop into there and have a go with them before I make my mind up. Ive looked into second hand on eBay but only really looked at the 350 and 400D. Both I could have had for under £150. I think I'd like a new one to begin with. If I want to upgrade I would consider going second hand for a newer modal. Tbh tho I doubt I would need anything better than the 600D. Then I will just collect lenses. There's always some good bargains to be had on eBay. I've seen the lense that's normally bundled with them for cheap. So I could get the 50mm and the 18-55mm then build from there depending in my needs. For close ups do you lot use macro lenses? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Jul 2012)

Ive got an 550D and its a great body, you only get a few extra features on the 600D, which for me didn't justify the extra cash. Got it at a good price second hand.

Sam


----------



## sr20det (26 Jul 2012)

I just bought the 350d from Nutmeg off here. For the money, its suits me and is enough for me to get into DSLR.  If it suits me well, then can upgrade a year down the line.


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Jul 2012)

The 550d also gets my vote, I love mine.


----------



## greenink (27 Jul 2012)

I've got a 600D with a prime 50mm lens - on special offer in duty free, body only. Love it. Video is great. Being able to flip the screen out and rotate it makes a big difference for taking pictures of kids (don't know if you have any!) as they can see your face when you're taking photos, and they're in shot.

Here's some nature photography pictures with it (down page a bit) from my journal:
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... &start=160


----------

